# Identification number on full British birth certificate



## Lelliott75 (Jan 22, 2018)

Can someone please clarify which number I need to record as the identification number on a British birth certificate please? There is a ‘system number’ on the bottom left corner (which appears to be the same on both the short birth certificate and full birth certificate) but there is also a number in the top right corner, which starts with 4 letters followed by several numbers (this number is different on the short and full birth certificates). 
Also, on a British passport, what is the ‘Document identifier’ and the ‘National identity number’ please? I assume one of them is the actual passport number &#55358;&#56596;
Thanks


----------



## tijanaoc (Mar 13, 2017)

For the birth cert I'd use the number that's the same on the long and the short form certs.

Not sure about the passport. As far as I know passports just have a passport number (that would be the document identifier). National ID number is usually used in the context of national ID cards (in countries where those are used - AFAIK UK does not have national ID cards). Where is it asking you for this as it relates to U.K. Passport?


----------



## taco (Feb 23, 2015)

Lelliott75 said:


> Can someone please clarify which number I need to record as the identification number on a British birth certificate please? There is a 'system number' on the bottom left corner (which appears to be the same on both the short birth certificate and full birth certificate) but there is also a number in the top right corner, which starts with 4 letters followed by several numbers (this number is different on the short and full birth certificates).
> Also, on a British passport, what is the 'Document identifier' and the 'National identity number' please? I assume one of them is the actual passport number ��
> Thanks


Don't think the UK has a national ID number (except maybe the National Insurance Nr). The Netherlands has one, and it is used for all sorts of things related to the government is included on all passports, driving licenses etc. However, these documents also have their own document specific nr.

So I would only fill in Document Identifier (passport nr) and leave the other blank.


----------



## Lelliott75 (Jan 22, 2018)

tijanaoc said:


> For the birth cert I'd use the number that's the same on the long and the short form certs.
> 
> Not sure about the passport. As far as I know passports just have a passport number (that would be the document identifier). National ID number is usually used in the context of national ID cards (in countries where those are used - AFAIK UK does not have national ID cards). Where is it asking you for this as it relates to U.K. Passport?


Thanks for the reply...glad you also seem to think it would be the same number on both long and short birth certificates. The other query is also on the citizenship by descent application form and is under the passport details section. It asks for 'Document identifier' and then further down in the same section (ie passport details) it asks for 'National identity number'. At the moment I've just put the children's passport number in the 'document identifier' bit and left the 'national identity number' blank.


----------



## Lelliott75 (Jan 22, 2018)

taco said:


> Don't think the UK has a national ID number (except maybe the National Insurance Nr). The Netherlands has one, and it is used for all sorts of things related to the government is included on all passports, driving licenses etc. However, these documents also have their own document specific nr.
> 
> So I would only fill in Document Identifier (passport nr) and leave the other blank.


Thanks for that


----------

